# El Agustino: calles, parques, colegios y hasta un par de cuevas.



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué miedo! Recién me doy cuenta que en todas estas 8 fotos aparece un cerro.


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Mucha Zapatilla para tan poca pierna...HAHAHA Que Buena
Bueno gracias por compartir la fotos...no tenia ni la menor idea de como era el agustino...En que parte de lima esta situada..cono norte??


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Limeñito, me confundí de thread y pensaba que ya había visto éste, me estaba perdiendo de tantas fotos...se ve tranquila la zona, como señalaron algunos foristas, debe sentirse como que has escapado de la gran urbe limense. Y lo sigo pensando, tener un cerro allí mismo es impresionante.

Con tus comentarios sobre la falta de proporción entre pierna y zapatilla (y ni qué decir entre piernas y pantalones para otros, también aplicable) y el del colegio que "de frente se le ve muy bien; de costado no" (como tanto edificio sin tarrajear que abundan por todos lados), estás sacando a relucir un sentido del humor que no te conocía, al menos yo. 

Y sobre las cuevas...ya me confirmaste lo que imaginaba, que por ahí anda gente "especial", entonces, quizá no necesites ir a que te roben y qué más...aunque la curiosidad me mata, para qué te lo voy a negar. Las cuevas que yo estudio son generalmente morada del diablo o de criaturas siniestras, entonces, a ejercitar la cautela, Luis Ángel...¡saludos!!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy interesante el thread, nos hace conocer más de este limeñísimo distrito.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cuando ayer inserté las fotos, éstas se veían muy bien, en cambio ahora estoy en otra cabina y las fotos aparecen muy oscuras, demasiado, diría yo. ¿Las ven bien ustedes?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

sijot said:


> Mucha Zapatilla para tan poca pierna...HAHAHA Que Buena
> Bueno gracias por compartir la fotos...no tenia ni la menor idea de como era el agustino...En que parte de lima esta situada..cono norte??


Hola; El Agustino está ubicado en la zona llamada Cono Este.

A continuación su ubicación, sacada de la página web de la municipalidad.

"El distrito del Agustino, se encuentra ubicado en la parte central de Lima Metropolitana, Limita por el norte con el distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho y Lurigancho, por el este con Santa Anita y Ate-Vitarte, por el sur con La Victoria, y por el oeste con el Rímac y Lima Cercado. Su territorio es atravesado por vías de carácter regional y metropolitano, como La Línea Férrea, la Vía de Evitamiento y la Autopista Ramiro Prialé; estas vías afirman su centralidad, permitiéndole vinculación que no tienen todos los distritos de Lima. Conforma junto con Santa Anita, Vitarte, San Juan de Lurigancho, La Molina el Cono Este de Lima Metropolitana.

Es uno de los distritos de la Provincia de Lima que presenta grandes conglomeraciones de extrema pobreza, ocupando el tercer lugar en la jerarquía de pobreza limeña."

Ahí dice que La Molina también forma parte del Cono este; qué cosa tan extraña.
"Tercer lugar en la jerarquía (?) de pobreza". Al menos asfalto y casas de ladrillo hay y por montones.

http://www.munielagustino.gob.pe/nuevo/somos/somos.php?id_p=7

Aquí tienes un mapa:










Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, ahora me doy cuenta de que el nombre está mal escrito; es "El Agustino".
Lo que lees como "Lurigancho" en realidad es San Juan de Lurigancho; el verdadero Lurigancho (donde queda Chosica) queda más al este.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Le falta mucho por hacer a ese distrito, seguridad orden limpieza.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Limeñito, me confundí de thread y pensaba que ya había visto éste, me estaba perdiendo de tantas fotos...se ve tranquila la zona, como señalaron algunos foristas, debe sentirse como que has escapado de la gran urbe limense. Y lo sigo pensando, tener un cerro allí mismo es impresionante.
> 
> Con tus comentarios sobre la falta de proporción entre pierna y zapatilla (y ni qué decir entre piernas y pantalones para otros, también aplicable) y el del colegio que "de frente se le ve muy bien; de costado no" (como tanto edificio sin tarrajear que abundan por todos lados), estás sacando a relucir un sentido del humor que no te conocía, al menos yo.
> 
> Y sobre las cuevas...ya me confirmaste lo que imaginaba, que por ahí anda *gente "especial"*, entonces, quizá no necesites ir a que te roben y qué más...aunque la curiosidad me mata, para qué te lo voy a negar. Las cuevas que yo estudio son generalmente morada del diablo o de criaturas siniestras, entonces, a ejercitar la cautela, Luis Ángel...¡saludos!!!


Hola Canelita.

Gracias por tu coemntario; cuando dije gente especial no me expliqué bien, pues me refería a que la gente es bastante arisca con gente extraña, lo que se traduce en las miradas embobadas, muy aparte de que los perros reaccionan como endemoniados (una vez uno de esos casi le muerde a mi papá); claro que si caminas sola más allá de las casas, puedes sufrir algún violento percance, pero tampoco es una cosa tan alarmante.

Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Le falta mucho por hacer a ese distrito, seguridad orden limpieza.


Te quedaste corto; le falta todo!!!!!!
Y de mis fotos qué opinas?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> En el otro intento mostrarles principalmente vistas panorámicas; aquí lo que quiero hacer es mostrarles la vista al nivel de la calle; *esto es solo el comienzo*.


ah, xuxa.......!!! Tenemos para rato entonces- 
Veo muchas áres verdes, me alegro.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> En el otro intento mostrarles principalmente vistas panorámicas; aquí lo que quiero hacer es mostrarles la vista al nivel de la calle; *esto es solo el comienzo*.


ah, xuxa.......!!! Tenemos para rato entonces- 
Veo muchas áres verdes, me alegro.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ ¿Hipo?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pues por lo menos hay parques, pero no deberían ponerle tanta reja


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> pues por lo menos hay parques, pero no deberían ponerle tanta reja


Ese es un graaaan problema.

En los parques Triangular y Los Eucaliptos las han sacado (en realidad no eran rejas de metal, sino de madera "forradas por esas plantas que se paran podando) y ahora se ven mejor: los niños juegan y la gente se recuesta, todo con control, obviamente. Se ve mucho mejor, pero el problema es que hay peligro de que la gente "que saca a su perro a pasear" deje la sorpresa del perro allí en el pasto, lo que empeoraría la situación porque El Agustino, junto a distritos como San Isidro o San borja es uno de los distritos limeños cuyos parques están más contaminados por las heces de los perros.

Distinto es el caso de los parques Los Olivos y El trabajador: Solo tenían una vereda interior, y ni siquiera bancas; como allí algunos fumones se reunían y eran campo favorable para prestrarse a fechorías, los vecinos decidieron enrejarlo en todo su perímetro, así que las vereditas del centro han quedado inutilizadas.

En el parque Túpac Amaru aun se mantienen el enrejado de madera "forrado" de plantas.

¿La plaza? Ya en las últimas fotos he mostrado las rejas verdes. A mí no me parece mal que haya gente descansando en el pasto; ya si dejan basura o se ponen a reomper las plantas la cosa cambia. Cuando fui a Miraflores, de los parques que vi en el malecón, no vi ninguno enrejado y la gente feliz descansando; cuando mi mamá cometió el delito de entrar a descansar en el pasto junto con mi hermana que tenía 5 años, las "señoronas" y un "señor" de al frente salieron y la trataron como si fuera qué, claro que mi mamá no se dejó; esa gente que se dice más educada no sabe respetar y ni siquiera les importó hacer llorar a una niña. En otros parques antes sucedía lo mismo: los peros de la gente que vive frente a los parques sí pueden entrar a correr, aparearse o dejar sus cochinadas, pero los niños "de otros sitios" eran botados como jamás se botaría a un perro. Es gracioso, por no decir otra cosa, ver ancianos que ya no tienen más proyecto de vida que molestar a otras personas.

Y lo paradójico es que ahora la gente entra como si nada a la plaza (al pasto, me refiero). De repente ese día las señoras no recibieron el diario (porque ellas no trabajan) y de alteradas se quisieron desquitar con mi mamá.

En fin, eso de las rejas en los parques, un tema a simple vista ligero y sin mayor importancia, por estos lares es todo un caso.
Saludos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante thread, Lima es una gran metrópoli desconocida inclusive para los mismos limeños; yo la verdad casi no conozco El Agustino, y me parece intertesante mostrar todos los rinconces de la ciudad.

A ver si mas adelante vemos Threads de V.E.S, Villa María, Huaycán, Independencia, Carabayllo, Comas, Ventanilla, Pte. Piedra, etc, etc, etc ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Fotos viejas*

Junio de 1996: juramentación. Parque Los Olivos.











Diciembre de 1995: clausura del año escolar.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ahora si se ven 


Limeñito said:


> Junio de 1996: juramentación. Parque Los Olivos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Soy todo un explorador, por eso me demoré 21 años en conocer Barranco*

Hola.

Continuando con las fotos antiguas, aquí van dos más:

A los 13 años (1999) en lo alto del cerro, donde reina el más absoluto silencio.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*¿Se ubican?*

Se acuedan de la viejísima foto aquella?










Ubíquense aquí


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Desde la "e" de Olivera hasta la "e" de Chamochumbe son 635.77m

Desde la punta a la izquierda de la "a" de Av, Riva Agüero hasta lel extremo arriba de la "z" de Guitiérrez, son 517.45m.

He ahí los extremos de la urbanización La Corporación; no puedo mostrarles las imágenes, pero visitien GOOGLEEARTH.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La Plaza de El Agustino mide 113.69m por 96.36m; la de Lima mide 108.37m por 107.57m. Están por ahí.

Desde la plaza hasta Larcomar son aproximadamente 10km

Y hasta la plaza mayor de Lima son 3.45km: más cerca de lo que creía!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

gracias por el dato limenito


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos y si que a este distrito le falta


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y mucho.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jejeje y dandome una vueltita por aqui, la verdad que esa foto en la que sales uniformado me hace recordar mi época de escolar ... ya que la chompa de cole es parecida, pero yo no fui policia escolar por propia desición ... nunca me llamó la atención.

Salu2 y Xaw!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Jejeje y dandome una vueltita por aqui, la verdad que esa foto en la que sales uniformado me hace recordar mi época de escolar ... ya que la chompa de cole es parecida, *pero yo no fui policia escolar por propia decisión ... nunca me llamó la atención.*
> Salu2 y Xaw!!


Yo tampoco!!! Pero que iba a hacer; mi rebeldía fue posterior a las cosas ques e me imponían, como por ejemplo en 4° de secundaria y esa cosas del municipio escolar.....candidadto yo?? de una cosa que nos ervía para nada??? ahí nomás.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Pobrecito mi papá;*

nunca pudo arrancar esta roca, bien terca ella. Está fuera de mi casa y obstruye el camino: lo hace más estrecho de lo que es. Pero vaya si es todo un mirador, junto a la roca más pequeña a su lado. Al fondo, parte del cerro San cristóbal.
Pasaje Francisco Bolognesi, A.V. Las Nazarenas.

Esta y las siguientes fotos fueron tomadas hoy martes 01/04/2008 entre las 3:10pm y las 5:00pm










Una escalerita (las hay mucho más altas) para ir a mi casa. Es el límite entre Las Nazarenas y Catalina Huanca.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Chicas (chicas, dije): ¡¡¡Llegó el bus de Esika!!!!*

No sé qué hace ese bus acá en la plaza de armas si este distrito es olímpicamente ignorado en CASI todo, desde locales para depositar bolsas de detergentes para algún sorteo, hasta locaciones para construir un skate park, así que es todo un acontecimiento una visita como ésta y más aun en el corazón del distrito.
Detalle:
Esos ojos me están mirando. Malditos lentes de contacto que se interponen!!!









:nuts:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La foto completa: Miren nomás a qué quedan reducidos los árboles cercanos a la pileta de la plaza: triangulitos y rectangulitos.
No hay derecho.
Esa calle se llama Hoyle Palacios.










Se agradecen desde ya sus gentiles comentarios.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ajjjjjj.
Me acabo de dar cuenta de que hay como 4 perros en el parque; dan mal aspecto cuando están en celo. En fin, ellos también tienen derecho al amorSH.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esa piedra es el gran ejemplo del: se quiere - se odia XD, en cuanto a las escaleras px los que tienen que trajinarlas han de tener las piernas en forma XD y ya en la foto de la plaza ... me llamó la atención la forma de los arboles, mas hago la salvedad de que en todo caso lo mas correcto es decir que se le dió forma de pirámide, por aca les dan forma de bolita o de pastilla (cilindro aplastado). 

Lo del derecho al Amorsh si que me mató de risa, Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Tienes razón en cuanto a lo de las piernas....
También en cuanto a lo de la forma piramidal, pues es tercera dimensión, no una cosa plana como un triángulo (a veces me pasa...) Y en cuanto a los "rectángulos", ¿cómo tendría que decirlo?
Saludos igualmente y gracias por comentar.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*El Agustino está cambiando!!!!!!!! Y cómo cambia...*

Por segunda vez en dos semanas, quisieron robarme mi cámara; sí señores, hay una atracción mutua entre este servidor y los señores malandrines de medio pelo.
Hoy a las 7:30pm estaba en el paradero para ir a la universidad; quería tomar fotos a la avenida Riva Aguero y a los cinco bancos que se han instalado allí, todos en poco más de una cuadra. Me puse en medio de una estrecha pista en el cruce con la avenida (por esa pista no pasa casi ningún carro) y le tomé dos fotos al Interbank. Salieron mal; así que caminé a la izquiera (unos 4 metros) ya en la av Riva Aguero y abro mi mochila para dentro de ella ver cómo salieron las imágenes cuando.... no les miento!!!! El maldito no se inmutó y metió sus dos manotas dentro de mi mochila!!!! Vino por adelante y forcejeamos salvajemente. Sinceramente fue todo un espectáculo para la gente de allí, para los de los micros. Ahí sí le dije de todo. Y como si nada se iba (m***** fue lo más suave que le dije; no me importó nada). Basura, no entiendo por qué nació y como él hay muchos que no pueden ver una cámara porque salivan los muy muertos de hambre. No sé si vi bien, espero que no, pero vivía a unas 6 casas y vi que se metió y había una señora; si era esa su mamá y esa su casa, pues el mundo está loco!!!
En fin, sinceramente ya no sé qué pensar; parece que se han puesto de acuerdo para que nunca más tome fotos por allí; es sorprendente en el mal sentido de la palabra.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Foto pésima (y no pude tomar una mejor ya saben por qué)

Me gusta cuando salen así,no sé por qué.










Detalle: 

adivinen qué dice.











Ahora la otra foto: Aquí aparece la cuadra 12 de la avenida Riva Aguero: el letrero luminoso da la bienvenida al bonito boulevard Hoyle Palacios, la calle comercial de La Corporación. La construcción blanca es el Interbank, inaugurado hace casi dos meses (miren cómo son las cosas: desde la avenida es bonito porque de los cinco bancos de la cuadra, es el único de dos pisos y todo, pero por atrás está sin tarrajear..... y así es un banco y no una casa particular? No lo comprendo!)










Pequeño detalle: El lema distrital. Al margen de lo que me pasó hoy, es una zona segura. El boulevard es tranquilo pero activo y hay seguridad. Justo cuando el maleante ese se fue, un borrachín que estaba por allí me dio varias "recomendaciones" y yo mepuse a hablar con él cuando me dijo "es que los muchachos son así" casi me caigo como Condorito, o sea que al final la culpa la tenía yo.... (hagan caso a sus padres: mi mamá había soñado el terremoto y anteayer mi papá soñó que yo estab magullado porque me habían asaltado. Los padres son los padres; parece algo sobrenatural)

No hay nada que hacer: El Agustino está cambiando










Saludos a todos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Me confundí*

Aquí está la foto "mejor" tomada.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vaya anecdota ... si que me hace acordar cuando me robarron el cel de mi hermana .... fue toda una odisea ... pero como eran 4 ... px perdí ... ademas estaba con mi prima asi que no la iva a exponer mas px ... son cosas que pasan .. y menos mal que ya no vivo x ahi (Gamarra - Los Olivos) ... los sueños premonitorios ya son oootra cosa que tambien me ha pasado pero que es muuy largo pa contar. Buenas la ultima y penultima foto.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas las fotos de tu distrito, Limeñito. La verdad soy facinado por los cerros, levantarse en las mañanas de sol o al entardecer entre los cerros es una bella experiencia, puedo vivir mucho tiempo lejos del mar mas no lejos de los cerros. Las fotos muy buenas y se ve muy bien la urbanización que muestras, bastante verde y con casas simpaticas. y dile a tu papa que no se preocupe en retirar la roca cerca de tu casa mas que intente integrarla al paisaje urbano, quien sabe un arquitecto no te ayudaria? Me gusto tu thread y tambien tu distrito, pena que te hayan robado la camara, mas la próxima no te arriesgues demasiado, a veces es mejor dejar de lado ese tipo de personas.
Gracias por la muestra:cheers:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Oye! Gracias por tu comentario, pero NO me la robaron! Al forcejear en ningún momento le dejé que me quite, si no, no hubiera podido bajar estas dos fotos nocturnas.
En cuanto al mar, me gusta que esta ciudad tenga acceso a él; desde mi casa lo puedo ver en verano, cuando el cielo está despejado. Lo que sí veo siempre es la cadena de cerros al frente, que tanto he mostrado. Me gusta cómo van cambiando de color y todo lo demás.
Y en cuanto a la roca, ese no es el único elemento natural en o cerca de la casa.... en plena sala hay otra roca natural! Y una escalera interior también. Una cosa bien loca tener una escalera de piedra hecha en el mismo sitio. De verdad, aun no me lo termino de creer......


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La roca! Con su color natural; hemos perdido la batalla contra ella.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, hacía mucho calor y el cielo tenía algo (algo) de color celeste. A mí también me gustan más esas tres fotos que las otras dos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Casas agustinianas*

Continuamos con la calle Mariano Baldarrago; fotos de hoy lunes 14 de abril del 2008, Día de las Américas

La casa de la izquierda tiene un segundo piso con techo de calamina, según parece (!), por lo que no debe tener azotea; la segunda está en algo, pero ya ven lo que pasa cuando se tiene la pared pegada a la vereda, por eso al tener mi casa propia ésta tendrá reja, jardín y por fin la pared para que los pandilleritos no se salgan con la suya.









En las casas de los conos, el segundo piso sobresale, algo así como en los balcones coloniales, solo que en este caso sobresale toda la pared. En distritos como Jesús María el estilo es distinto:la pared es plana a excepción de los balconcitos hechos de material noble como el resto de la casa. Aun así, en La Corporación encuentran una que otra casa con ese estilo, como en este caso. 










Pequeño detalle. Miren nomás!!!! O sea, le han puesto al jardín piedritas plomizas y esas cuatro macetas poco convencionales para una calle como ésta. Quisiera saber dónde los de esa familia habrán visto algo así! No,,, si en dirección al mercado hay una casa con gruta y estanque incluidos, con goldfish japoneses, de una y dos colas, y toda la cosa! Habráse visto.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*El rojiblanco hace juego con el plomoazulado*



















Bandera flameando en el colegio inicial N° 17. 
Lunes 14/04/2008.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

(estoy rezando para que no lean nada al fondo de la imagen)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tu tacto fotográfico esta mejorando Luis Angel  ... bueh espero mas fotos!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Casas agustinianas*

Continuamos en la calle Mariano Baldarrago (tiene forma de L):










Hay una casa de 4 pisos: el cuarto está hecho de madera y es a dos aguas; no es el único ejemplo; en esa recta hay como tres. Se ve bien.










En Lima nunca he visto un árbol más frondoso que éste; puede que lo haya, pero no lo visto (con mis propios ojos, se entiende...)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Ven la punta del cerrote a lo lejos?










El muro del colegio inicial sí está en esa calle, pero la callecita que se cruza es tan pequeña que dudo que tenga nombre. Esos arbolitos han sido recién plantados (lo malo es que no habrá pasto para tapar lo marrón de la tierra; en fin, el aspecto va mejorando lentamente)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Esa casa verde con tercer piso de madera debe ser una de las más agraciadas de la cuadra; desde marzo funciona allí un nido, pero la tranquilidad de la zona no se ha visto perturbada. Esta y otra más están cubiertas por mayólicas; lo bueno es que es más fácil de limpiar y los que escriben tonterías se van de cara, pero la pintura tiene la ventaja de que puede ser cambiada (un año un tono, un año otro)


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> (estoy rezando para que no lean nada al fondo de la imagen)












q linda mi bandera!!! pero no leo nada al fondo...:| ......anda dí que dice


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola, Lúcuma. Gracias por visitar el thread.
Pero no diré nada. No me hagas caer.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan esos arboles, mas no la reja ... pero que sería de ellos sin ella jejeje ... por cierto mas adecuado sería unos arbustos para el lado de la pista ... ya que te acordarás de mi cuando la vereda se rompa y tengan que talar esos arbolitos jejeje Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Tu tacto fotográfico esta mejorando Luis Angel  ... bueh espero mas fotos!!!


Se agradece.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Limeñito ayer te escribí un comentario, y veo que no estáhno:Te decía que me gustó mucho la foto de nuestra bicolor. Que el verde del colegio me parecía muy bien, no recuerdo que más te escribí. Están muy bonitas tus fotos.*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias, Lía!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Casas en la calle Pedro Chamochumbe (también en forma de L); éstas no están en La Corporación (esta calle es limítrofe, así que las casas de esta recta quedan fuera de la urbanización).


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Continuamos con la calle Quiñones Polo*

Algo han hecho acá:










Las rejas están comenzando a proliferar; yo también quiero una para cerrar mi pasaje!!!!!!
La montaña, imponente; la pared lateral de esa casa, indescriptible. Al lado derecho está uno de los muros de mi ex colegio. Debe tener una cuadra de largo, y al término también hay otra reja. nunca más podré andar por allí. En fin.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Continuamos el recorrido por la calle Quiñones Polo. Domingo 13 de abril del 2008 (cada domingo la bandera es izada en la plaza).





































Esta me gusta; cómo contrasta con el color del cerro.



















Desde esta calle puede verse a lo lejos un muro de contención y uno de los anfiteatros del colegio Johannes Gutenberg.











Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Y dale con los avances!!!!*


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

la ultima vez q pase x El Agustino sali de una una fiesta muy tarde y me venian marcando tres tipos , no encontraba un maldito taxi, tuve q caminar hasta la Riva Guero y x suerte encontre uno q a la justa me keria sacar hasta Mexico .....que miedo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Limeñito buenas las fotos y se ve bien el distrito, lo que no me gustan son esas casas pegadas a la vereda, deberia haber una norma que permita la cosntrucción algunos metros despues de la vereda, haci habrian mas jardines o cocheras. Bueno, una pregunta, una de las banderas está a media hasta, murio alguien importante en el distrito?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué loco eres! Qué es eso de mamarrata! eso puede volarte un brazo.


Una nueva foto del parque, el colegio San Vicente de Paul y el Johannes al fondo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*De nuevo: casas agustinianas.*

Estas frente al parque Túpac Amaru:



















Aquélla, frente al parque Triangular.










(¿han notado cuán distinto puede ser el color del cielo de acuerdo a los días, o a las horas?)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*El avión!!!!!!*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta como se ve la ultima casa de tu penultimo post, supongo que ya tiene sus añitos encima no??? Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, la urbanización es de inicio de los 60s. No sé, esta debe tener algo de treinta años, quizás...
Luce bien pese a su sencillez; nada pretenciosa.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

¡Por fin ví las cuevas! Gracias, Limeñito por la visita ... como siempre, muy interesante todo...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Saludos, Gatonegro!
Eso sí, para entrar a las cuevas (pues esa vez sólo fue "de afuerita nomás") me falta algo de coraje (y un traje especial!!!). Pero por Incascrapers lo haría todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Sorprendente El Agustino...*

(no tengo acentos)....
Limeñito : En realidad lo poco que conozco "en vivo y en directo" de El Agustino es todo el cruce por la Nicolas Ayllon y el comienzo de la Riva Aguero (donde esta Electra) y comprenderas que toda esa parte no es precisamente "nada verde" ni muy agraciada... me ha sorprendido ver parques bonitos... mi primo es parroco en una de las parroquias de El Agustino,te voy a pasar su email para que lo contactes.. quizas este cerquita a tu casa... el es jesuita... Me han gustado los parques,los colegios,la Plaza de Armas esta bien agradable...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola Miraflorino.
Lo que has conocido "en vivo y en directo" no es El Agustino, sino el Cercado de Lima. Esa "Electra" que viste está justo en el cruce de amabas avenidas, lo que está fuera de nuestra jurisdicción. Sucede que la avenida Riva Aguero comienza con el número 0 (la mayoría de avenidas comienza con 100, que yo sepa), así que su primera cuadra (que en realidad debe medir menos de una verdadera cuadra) está en el Cercado. Claro, no es agraciada ni verde. En conclusión puede decirse que nunca has puesto un pie en El Agustino.
Los parques, los colegios y la plaza que te han sorprendido gratamente se encuentran en una urbanización que funge de capital distrital (La Corporación), de ahí cierta gracia que posee.
Saludos y gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Detalles*

las palmeras y el cerro:










Las cuevas a lo lejos:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*La biblioteca*

Situada dentro del parque Triangular, frenete a la parte posterior de la Municipalidad. No es biblioteca municipal (no la hay).


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Fotos de hoy (sáb. 26/04/08)*

Más casas de la calle Mariano Baldarrago, una de las más largas de la urbanización (la gente me mira con recelo; la chica del serenazgo, me mira con desconfianza):
























































¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Recién ayer me enteré...*

... de la existencia del escudo distrital. Busqué en la página web y miren lo que encontré: lugares característicos como el cerro, los futuros departamentos de La Pólvora, nuestro límite el río Rímac (tan azul????) y el Sol saliendo por los cerros. Hay algo que no sé,,, cómo lo digo: parece que lo hubiera hecho un escolar en un concurso de dibujo. Y ni siquiera sé quién lo hizo o cómo así fue el proceso.
¿A ustedes qué les parece?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

(qué monse; me olvidé de la imagen. Bueno, aquí les va)


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

La idea del sol saliendo trás los cerros me parece buena hasta el rio es pasable pero los edificios multicolores no me parecen que combinen bien; al igual que el tipo usado para la numeración de la fecha de creación. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan las 2 penultimas casas mostradas, se nota que deben ser viejas pero tienen su encanto a pesar de los colores empleados para lucirlas y bueno el escudo a pesar de sus falencias ... esta mejor que el de SMP. Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Tan viejas te parecen? Bueno, de quincha no son.

(y cómo será el escudo de SMP...)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Más fotos.*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

limeñito que bonitas estas últimas fotos, que palmeras para altas, cuanto verde, ya está casi en la mitad del cerro. Es un colegio?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola, Lía.
Esas palmeras deben tener alrededor de 30 años; así que han tenido mucho tiempo para crecer (eran 42, pero 2 fueron taladas pues había riesgo de que caigan). En realidad, están en la base del cerro, sobre una gran plataforma. Es el colegio Johannes Gutenberg (a cargo de cristianos (uno comúnmente los llama "evangélicos, en fin)).

Saludos!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

gracias x mostrar las fotos aunq no me gusta mucho x el desorden y la limpieza, una pregunta cuando se va x evitamiento se pasa x el agustino


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> (qué monse; me olvidé de la imagen. Bueno, aquí les va)


esos edificios multicolores no me gustan, en los cerritos faltan las cuevitas Muy buenas fotos!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesantes las fotos, la zona no parece peligrosa


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Lucho19, en El Agustino el tramo de la Vía de Evitamiento es corto, y cerca del río Rímac.

Y aquí hay más fotos.





































Cuidado: Baje la velocidad. La puerta principal del colegio está a 20m.










Una callecita que se cruza con Renán Olivera (cuyo nombre no recuerdo) y que da al parque Túpac Amaru. Vean una de las benditas rejas coloridas y,al fondo, detrás de la hilera de casas, el pabellón principal del colegio.










Llegó la neblina!!!!! Vista de la plaza de armas; la silueta del cerro no se ve. A eso llamo "frío rico".


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow
Recien me anime a ver el resto de este thread. Tienes buena habilidad para redactar, Limeñito! Y las cuevas?? Cual es la causa, motivo, razon o circustancia de las susodichas??? lol


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Llego la neblina y nos cubre x igual con su manto fantasmal.

Lo malo ... soy alergico a la humedad ... y me pregunto ... que hago en Lima??? :lol: ... aun asi el clima de nuestra ciudad tiene su encanto.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy buena esta foto ah!! Chévere esta parte de tu distrito (=!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lima y su neblina, ese es su encanto


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Limeñito, tu thread tiene algo especial, es bien entretenida tu narración en cada foto, te voy leyendo y voy mirando las fotos cuando señalas arriba están las cuevas y se ven de lejos como puntitos


además, buena tu firma

"Ministerio de Educación: Ficha integral (1991)
Parto: normal./ Experiencias traumáticas: se-rompió-la-cabeza./ Temores más frecuentes: perros./ Levantó la cabeza: 4 meses./ Se paró: 8 meses./ Caminó: 1 año y 2 meses./ Habló sus primeras palabras: 2 años./ Conclusión en el 2008: El chico juega su pelota." :lol:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por sus palabras Chocaviento, Kametza, Inkandrew.
Cessten y Lúcuma, me alegra que les agrade mis entreveros al narrar.
¿La causa, motivo, razón o circunstancia de las susodichas? pues aunque viva muy cerca de las cuevas, son tan misteriosas que incluso yo sé muy poco de ellas; sólo que por algún motivo se creyó que los tesoros de Catalina Huanca estaban enterrados por allí; a comienzos de siglo se hicieron socavones (quedan por ahí, aunque algunos ya no pues hubo un lamentable derrumbe en el 2003) y las dos cuevas que ves (me han dicho que son 4, pero no conozco las otras 2). Mi papá recuerda cuando tenía 6 años, hace cosa de 46 años, que fuera de ambas cuevas había multitud de cruces de madera y tremendas rocas sobre las que estaban "incrustadas" dichas cruces. El sospecha que debajo estaban los cuerpos de algunos trabajadores muertos por un supuesto derrumbe. Hay cada historia que me cuentan! que antes el cerro se cubría de verde en otoño e invierno, que las lagartijas y culebras eran mucho más comunes que ahora, y que incluso "bajaban" a las escasas viviendas de por entonces; y cosas así, pero nada ni nadie me da una razón exacta y convincente sobre las cuevas, por lo que me demandará una exhaustiva investigación a largo plazo.

¿Mi firma? Jajaja, me pareció una cosa loca sacar información de mi "ficha integral" en mi época de alumno de inicial (sólo hice un año, algo normal en mi entorno y en ese año, 1991). Así que todo lo escrito es real... y este mushasho sí juega su pelota!!!
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Limeñito si he escuchado el colegio Gutemberg o Gutenberg. Me gusta esa neblina sobre el cerro con el verde abajo. El parque enrejado muy bonito.
Tu firma:lol:*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ese parque enrejado es nuestra plaza de armas (como has de saber, solo las áreas verdes de la plaza están enrejadas): cada domingo se iza el pabellón. Cada cierto tiempo hay ceremonias de juramentación, desfiles, conciertos, kermesses de la parroquia y hasta buses de "Esika".
Saludos, Lía; ahora que llega la neblina la combinación cerro-neblina-plantas se vaa a hacer más interesante.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> ¿Mi firma? Jajaja, me pareció una cosa loca sacar información de mi "ficha integral" en mi época de alumno de inicial (sólo hice un año, algo normal en mi entorno y en ese año, 1991). Así que todo lo escrito es real... y este mushasho sí juega su pelota!!!
> Saludos a todos.


¿tu firma? Ya sabía que te gustaba el fútbol, ya ves Lúcuma también se dio cuenta.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

?¿? 
Antes la Plaza de Armas servía de losa deportiva (!): así que si alguien trataba de cruzar por allí, piña pues. Pero en el 2004 (o 2005? no recuerdo) pusieron la pileta y nunca más se volvió a ver una "pichanguita" por allí.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ecooooo
ecooooo

(creo que me perdí)


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Limeñito, mañana en la noche para culminar la cumbre van a haber fuegos artificiales en el centro de Lima, creo que desde el cerro San Cristóbal, si puedes toma fotos*


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Hola Limeñito, me parece conocer aquel último lugar del cual sacaste fotos, talvez no era exactamente el que visité pero tiene un parecido grande, recuerdo que era un iglesia donde además prestaban servicios de salud a la población de ese sector, el lugar me gustó, la iglesia era grande y todo el predio colindaba con un cerro, tenían
algunos cultivos en la falda del cerro, estaba cerca de una avenida principal, luego tomabas una avenida transversal y llegabas rápido, pero fue hace buen tiempo que estuve por ahí y ya ni recuerdo donde ni como llegar, pero si recuerdo el lugar, que me gustó en gran parte por su tranquilidad, saludos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos Limeñito, La verdad que siempre he querido conocer este distrito pero siempre me decian que no vaya por que era peligroso, pero ahora con tus fotos puedo ver que tiene parques y zonas que no se ven nada mal.....Gracias por compartir tus fotos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Lía, los fuegos artificiales en la punta del San Cristóbal no los pude ver para nada debido a la neblina (solo una que otra vez ésta se ponía algo roja, pero muy tenue). En cambio los "cuetes" cerca del Palacio los vi muy bien: parecían estar a una cuadra!!! Entre canal 7 y la vista de mi ventana, salí algo más que premiado. El pequeño detalle es que, como me suele suceder, no había pilas disponibles y para la próxima cumbre será.
Poligono, sinceramente no sé dónde habrás estado pues, en El Agustino, la única parroquia al pie del cerro es la Virgen de Nazareth, modesta y la cual hasta ahora no he mostrado. Y no sé de cultivos en las faldas del cerro. En fin, debe parecerse por su tranquilidad.
Libidito, en parte tuvieron razón al prevenirte, aunque a veces se sacan las cosas de contexto o se exageran las cosas. En todo caso, si por algunas vez nos caes por acá, revisa antes una guía de calles y los límites de la urbanización La Corporación.
Saludos y a poner a trabajar la camarita.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Por las fotos que muestra Limeñito no lo veo peligroso a veces se crean ritos o leyendas urbanas sobre ciertos distritos o zonas de las ciudades a veces ciertas a veces exageradas a veces falsas..  lindas fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron las fotos, tienen algo que me llama la atencion y aun no logro saber que es  muy lindas fotos Limeñito!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas actualizaciones (muy verdes) Luis Angel .... mmm y los cables ... px que mas da :colgate:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

En realidad, Chocaviento, yo tampoco sé muy bien qué es, pero se siente bien ver las fotos y saber que algo estoy aportando para que conozcan en parte el distrito.
Claro, Inkandrew, qué más da; y para "solucionarlo" pasará mucho tiempo pues hay problemas más urgentes.
Saludos y estoy haciendo esfuerzos para superar el trauma de ver juntas las fotos de la Muralla China y una de mis fotos.
Aunque viéndolas bien...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Jajajaaa...qué pasa, Luis Ángel, ¿por qué el trauma??? Por el parecido, o no parecido, o mi atrevimiento... :lol:

Aunque viéndolas bien...¿qué más??? 

En serio...¿qué reacción te provoca? Tengo curiosidad de saber... 

Saludos...



Limeñito said:


> En realidad, Chocaviento, yo tampoco sé muy bien qué es, pero se siente bien ver las fotos y saber que algo estoy aportando para que conozcan en parte el distrito.
> Claro, Inkandrew, qué más da; y para "solucionarlo" pasará mucho tiempo pues hay problemas más urgentes.
> Saludos *y estoy haciendo esfuerzos para superar el trauma de ver juntas las fotos de la Muralla China y una de mis fotos.
> Aunque viéndolas bien...*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos todas ....

Si bien El Agustino no es uno de los distritos más "fotogénicos" de Lima tampoco es que sea "el menos" ... y como casi toda la ciudad se ve cada vez con mejor ornato y más limpio ... el Perú Avanza ....!!!!....

De lo que estoy casi seguro es que el clásico "enladrillado" de las fachadas laterales y los cables voladores van a seguir por muuuuuuucho tiempoooooooo!!!!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> Muy buenas fotos todas ....
> 
> Si bien El Agustino no es uno de los distritos más "fotogénicos" de Lima tampoco es que sea "el menos" ... y como casi toda la ciudad se ve cada vez con mejor ornato y más limpio ... el Perú Avanza ....!!!!....
> 
> De lo que estoy casi seguro es que el clásico "enladrillado" de las fachadas laterales y los cables voladores van a seguir por muuuuuuucho tiempoooooooo!!!!!


sin embargo ,,,este es uno de los threads mas exitosos q he visto,,,felicitaciones limeñito!!!

ahora,,, te acuerdas cuando habia el "AGUSTIROCK'.. hace mas de 10 años???


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No, Canelita, lo digo en broma: pero no deja de ser pintoresca el cuadro de ambas fotos juntas. Ni en sueños!!!! (mentiroso: en realidad yo también he fantaseado con eso).
Tyrone, ayer quedégratamente sorprendido, pues iba a tomar el micro en otra cuadra de la avenida, y toda la calle que se cruza (llamada Los Claveles) está siendo intervenida para dar lugar a nuevo pavimento, tachos de basura, faroles, arbolitos, supuestamente en un plazo de 45 días. Claro, tienes razón en cuanto a lo de la fotogenia. Las cosas en ese aspecto están mejorando, muy lentamente, pero están mejorando. 
Papiriqui, cada año hay ese concierto; esta vez fue en febrero, si no me equivoco. Sólo veo los carteles anunciando. 
Saludos.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Me gusta ver que en la mayoría de fotos tuyas siempre se ve algo de verde y eso demuestra la fuerza de tu distrito por desarrollarse y alejarse de cualquier prejuicio o en todo caso cambiar las ideas erróneas que muchos hemos tenido sobre El Agustino; tu mismo thread es ejemplo de ello.
Como siempre buenas fotos.


----------



## hellmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Hola Limeñito:

Te saludo fraternalmente desde Santiago de Chile, al igual que a toda tu familia, esperando que todo en tu vida vaya muy bien.

He encontrado este buen foro sólo hace 3 días atrás, y me he deleitado mirando tus buenas fotografías del sector en que vives, distrito de El Agustino. Fotografías por las cuales te felicito mucho, y también por todos tus detallados comentarios acerca de los lugares y tomas.

Yo estuve hace muchos años de visita allí -el año 1992- y guardo muy buenos recuerdos. Lamentablemente en aquel tiempo no disponía de cámara fotográfica para registrar el lugar y guardar como recuerdo. Entonces, me he atrevido a escribirte para saber si podrías realizar algunas tomas de la Calle Ocros, donde hay una cruz, casi en la esquina con Tupac Amaru, Liamellin y Chimbote . No sé si la numeración de las casas haya cambiado, pero recuerdo que el número del domicilio donde estube era "Ocros #171 ó 173". Es una calle que llega hasta Av. Grau. Bueno, tu debes conocerla mejor que yo, Limeñito. Me gustaría mucho tener fotografías de aquel lugar que guardo con mucho cariño en mis recuerdos.

Me gustaría tomar contacto contigo a través de msn.
Mi msn es [email protected] por si quieres
agregarme. Yo vivo en Talagante, Región Metropolitana de Santiago de Chile, y me encanta la fotografía analógica (con rollos de 35 mm).

Esperando tu respuesta, me despido atte. con un gran abrazo.


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Limeñito said:


> Qué loco eres! Qué es eso de mamarrata! eso puede volarte un brazo.
> 
> 
> Una nueva foto del parque, el colegio San Vicente de Paul y el Johannes al fondo.


Porqué en las dos fotos el mismo edificio del colegio san vicente se ve de distinto color?


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Limeñito muy buenas las fotos en las que se ven los cerros al fondo, tan imponentes. Gracias por mostrar


----------

